# anyone want to talk wild birds?



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you know the wood thrush?
I love their song(!!!) and I am listening hard to see if they have arrived here yet.
looks like I will be waiting until June according to this:

https://birdsna.org/Species-Account/bna/species/woothr/introduction

Have they stopped by your place yet?

What about the American woodcock?
I heard some last night --- what a kazoo sound they make!
I love them too

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/American_Woodcock/sounds

call me bird crazy, I've had a lot of extra time for bird watching lately. 
It's amazing how far they fly and using the constellations as navigation.
Tiny survivors.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was walking our dogs in the trails this morning and thought I was hearing cicadas in the distance! Then I thought that it must be frogs.
Nope, it were woodcocks it was. I can never see those little fellas but they do make a sound to make me smile.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I was walking our dogs in the trails this morning and thought I was hearing cicadas in the distance! Then I thought that it must be frogs.
> Nope, it were woodcocks it was. I can never see those little fellas but they do make a sound to make me smile.



If you ever do have the pleasure of seeing one you will also smile. They have the most curious walk. 
When we first saw one, it was a Sunday morning and it came strutting across our back "lawn." It had a baby with it and we were both so stunned by the walking!! I called it a Sunday morning miracle.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I have a couple large owls in my neighborhood. We hoot back and forth a lot. I just hope I'm saying nice things to them............


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

I have several bird feeders in my yard, though the last few days it has been mostly Grackles, mourning doves and red wing black birds.

Not seeing many migrants yet, did see a brown creeper yesterday and heard an eastern Phoebe. Still seeing Juncos and Tree Sparrow which are winter birds here. I have a cardinal pair that has been here for years and see them throughout the day. along with a ring necked pheasant cock and his two girlfriends in my "for the wildlife" pasture.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

GTX63 said:


> I was walking our dogs in the trails this morning and thought I was hearing cicadas in the distance! Then I thought that it must be frogs.
> Nope, it were woodcocks it was. I can never see those little fellas but they do make a sound to make me smile.


That is not a woodcock in that picture, not sure what it is some type of Rail maybe?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You are correct. That is a Virginia Rail.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool birds! I love them (though I don't feed them to avoid attracting rodents).

We have hooded mergansers in our pond for the second year in a row though we're a stop-over. I'm thinking about putting some nesting boxes up maybe next year.

I saw a bald eagle fly-by a few weeks ago before geese returned.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Aldo Leopold wrote that the call of Canada geese embodied his perception of the wild. The calls of sandhill cranes do it for me. They arrived 2 days ago. Purple finches arrived about 4 days ago and swans 2 weeks ago. I will get many species at the feeders. Some are just passing through, some stay. 

Woodcock are very difficult targets. They dipsy-doodle when they fly. About the time you pull the trigger they dipsy or doodle. I don't hunt them on purpose but sometimes one gets up when I'm grouse hunting.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mostly robins! when i was feeding i had many different birds. cardinals, finches, etc. i also attracted rodents and the feeders had to go. ~Georgia


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

We have several eagle nests within close proximity to us. I spend a lot of time watching them. We know the eggs are now in the nest because we see only single birds heading out and back in from the river down the hill.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Every year at around this time the wild swans and geese arrive - many thousands land on the lakes and rivers (still very frozen) and there is one Bird Sanctuary close to town. Every year people flock there to watch the birds. Not many going this year. Bird counting is still on going.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I love the grackles shiny feathers, and the phobe's call. That hooded mergansers bird! Never saw one before, pretty. 
I don't feed the birds either, other than leaving the wildflowers (aster, tick weed, coneflower, goldenrod) for them to eat the seeds if they choose. They also liked the crab apple tree. A whole flock of cedar waxwing (12-14 of them) were hanging out one day eating the rotted apples that are still hanging.
I've never seen a purple finch either but I do see a lot of eastern bluebirds lately.
I have also seen bald eagles, but not near my home, 20 miles east, closer to the sea. 
They seem to like the inland marshes.
So much diversity, so much entertainment.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

So happy you see bluebirds, Wdcutrsdaughter! I haven't in a while. I don't have an birds houses at all but I'd like to put some up if I can keep the invasive house sparrows from them.

My uncle "raises" purple martins. I may have him help me attract some.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

we used to feed the birds, but life got in the way for awhile. I would like to start doing it again.
I don't know one bird from another, hardly. but they are peaceful to watch.
one time I was building a house and there was a tree nearby whose leaves were not all filled in yet. a flock of about 30 cardinals hung out in it for awhile, just on that one day..
I like the wren's call.
robins are back, now. but I don't consider it summer until the redwing blackbird gets here..
If you want to see eagles up close, do as I did.
let about 30 baby chicks and guineas run loose ..
I lost about half a dozen before I realized he was hanging around.. what a smorgas board , eh ?


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Right now I’m seeing robins! Spring is on its way! I have blue jays by the dozen, purple finches, sparrows, immature blackbirds, a couple of cardinals, thrushes, and a few others. In a while I’ll have orioles, blue buntings, grackles, cow birds, yellow finches and a larger yellow bird. Not sure what that one is. Rose breasted grosbeaks and 3-4 kinds of wood peckers. Love my birds.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Do you know the wood thrush?
> I love their song(!!!) and I am listening hard to see if they have arrived here yet.
> looks like I will be waiting until June according to this:
> 
> ...


The hermit thrush is our all time favorite song bird. It's a flute-like song, the song doesn't repeat, it is ethereal. It serenades us to sleep at night and wakes us at dawn. It reminds us of what Heaven must sound like.

We recorded the song of the Hermit Thrush, a couple of years ago, in the video below (you can hear a Phoebe in the background).


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

There is a pair of Ravens nesting about a half a mile from my house.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I finally saw the bird yelling, "cheeseburger cheeseburger cheeseburger cheap". Been looking for it for several years! Sings only during breeding season. Anyway, it's a type of wren, possibly Carolina wren. Have to double check to be sure.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

altair said:


> So happy you see bluebirds, Wdcutrsdaughter! I haven't in a while. I don't have an birds houses at all but I'd like to put some up if I can keep the invasive house sparrows from them.
> 
> My uncle "raises" purple martins. I may have him help me attract some.


What does he "raise" them for? How interesting!
The bluebirds have been mating and I hope they will choose one of our nesting boxes. I did see them going in and out but nothing last couple of days, it's been raining/sleeting. How cozy 



muleskinner2 said:


> There is a pair of Ravens nesting about a half a mile from my house.


Ravens have such awesome calls and sounds. Since moving to the woods, I have been blessed to hear one lone one flying by and hearing the sound of it's wings. 
I am sure you have more birds than that muleskinner! 



Danaus29 said:


> I finally saw the bird yelling, "cheeseburger cheeseburger cheeseburger cheap". Been looking for it for several years! Sings only during breeding season. Anyway, it's a type of wren, possibly Carolina wren. Have to double check to be sure.


Around here the one who calls cheeseburger is the black capped chickadee

CF - we LOVE that bird song too. Again, never heard it till moving to the woods.

The red winged blackbirds have returned here- they too seem to like the marshes near the coast. I never notice them in our pine/oak/fir/maple forest. 

Goldfinches are here year round, they just grow more yellow feathers in the summer. Their song sound like potato chip. I purposely plant sunflowers by the back windows for them and for our indoor kitty to have good bird watching.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Waiting for the Slate-Colored Juncos to arrive. They are the official start of SPRING for us.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

MichaelZ said:


> Waiting for the Slate-Colored Juncos to arrive. They are the official start of SPRING for us.
> View attachment 85370


I am still seeing a dozen or more a day under my feeders in N. W. Illinois, about 1/2 what I had over the winter.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Ravens have such awesome calls and sounds. Since moving to the woods, I have been blessed to hear one lone one flying by and hearing the sound of it's wings.
> I am sure you have more birds than that muleskinner!


The Ravens follow me around while I am feeding the goats. If I don't leave them treats they get mad and start scolding.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Two first of the year birds today. A Northern Flicker and a pair of Brown Thrashers. The brown thrashers usually stay and nest, at least two pairs the last couple of years, I love their crazy songs.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I haven't seen a junco here in a while..... I think they are here year round... Last I saw they were eating the beggar's tick seeds, maybe it was late autumn. Maybe they were just leaving...I'll have to read about it.

Northern Flicker's feather patterns are so pretty...I didn't know the brown thrasher! WOW! I'll be listening for them...not sure if they come this way.

Guess I have more bird reading to do.
Good thing I have all this extra home time!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> What does he "raise" them for? How interesting!
> The bluebirds have been mating and I hope they will choose one of our nesting boxes. I did see them going in and out but nothing last couple of days, it's been raining/sleeting. How cozy


Martins breed in colonies so he had "condos" and gourds, maybe a few dozen pairs. Like bluebirds, they're not as populous as they once were because of (among other causes) invasive sparrows who take their nest boxes and kill young/brooding birds. 

They eat insects and by the lake there certainly are tons of bugs.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I haven't seen a junco here in a while..... I think they are here year round... Last I saw they were eating the beggar's tick seeds, maybe it was late autumn. Maybe they were just leaving...I'll have to read about it.
> 
> Northern Flicker's feather patterns are so pretty...I didn't know the brown thrasher! WOW! I'll be listening for them...not sure if they come this way.
> 
> ...


A great resource for beginning to experienced birders is All about Birds from Cornell University. I do a lot of birding by ear as not all birds come to the feeders and love this site for bird song id's.

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

IlliniosGal said:


> A great resource for beginning to experienced birders is All about Birds from Cornell University. I do a lot of birding by ear as not all birds come to the feeders and love this site for bird song id's.
> 
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/


Thank you for that suggestion. I am a bit familiar with that sight.
I wish I were brave enough to feed with seed. Just not into attracting bear, though I would like to watch them too, from inside....

I also have this and it is helpful for photos. I like it because it is specific to my region. 
I have a monocular that DH got me for my birthday and I decided the other day that I should have it in my pocket at all times.
https://www.amazon.com/New-England-...ew+England+birds+guide&qid=1585656069&sr=8-10


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a pair of roadrunners on my property. They come up on my porch for water.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Thank you for that suggestion. I am a bit familiar with that sight.
> I wish I were brave enough to feed with seed. Just not into attracting bear, though I would like to watch them too, from inside....


Friends that live in northern parts of the US where bears are a concern only put out bird feeders in the winter months, so that might be an option for you. I can feed all year as bears aren't a concern here, and what mice the seed may attract are quickly caught by my fierce barn cat Jiggy. On that note in the 3 years Jiggy has lived here I have never seen him anywhere near the bird feeds in the day time, or the house for that matter, if he is near it is only at night.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I saw two wild turkeys crossing the road on Monday, when I went to pick up lumber.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a flock of wild turkeys hanging around a couple hundred yards behind my house. they are in a valley so we can't see them from the house or road. there is a river back there.
a couple of years ago one of my Royal Palm Toms disappeared for a couple of weeks. then he came back home. I have been watching for some white wild turkeys, but none so far..
.......jiminwisc......


----------



## Greyman (Apr 1, 2020)

Sa


[email protected] said:


> I have a flock of wild turkeys hanging around a couple hundred yards behind my house. they are in a valley so we can't see them from the house or road. there is a river back there.
> a couple of years ago one of my Royal Palm Toms disappeared for a couple of weeks. then he came back home. I have been watching for some white wild turkeys, but none so far.


Same here - just spotted a clutch of youg'uns TODAY! That's always a good feeling, and that brings the lock hanging around here to a bit over a dozen.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I *think* I heard the wood thrush this morning in the woods out back.

I was on my way to let the chickens out, so I continued with that chore.
By the time I was done I couldn't hear it anymore, so I went back inside.
It was 5:50am 30degrees and I was in my pjs under my coat, so I figured, not a warm enough outfit for a walk in the woods.
I'll be listening hard at dusk tonight.... love that little bird.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Just spotted this thread and though I would tell of the daily visitors at our window feeder as I await the weather to improve and the spring flowers to emerge in our 50 acres of surrounding bush.
The feeder is all but taken over by our Downy and Hairy woodpeckers with both the longstanding adults in and out opening the sunflower seed where they have jammed it in corners of the feeder base but any number of previous years young also joining the party. Naturally our dozens of Chickadees do not let that stop them dashing in to take a seed off to wherever they hide them for later judging from the constant flow back and forth, nor does it stop our Cardinals from getting their share.
Yesterday I watched the male carefully taking a seed and passing it to his mate, the female of this pair who have been regulars for two or three years we call 'head banger' for she has a habit of 'attacking' her reflection in any handy window or car mirror. This can, and has, go on for hours on a daily basis whilst the male sits nearby looking at her and no doubt wondering if his mate is a slow learner. Entertaining but weird! 
We should be starting to get our visitors from further south showing up shortly, cant wait for more signs of spring.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I love the grackles shiny feathers, and the phobe's call. That hooded mergansers bird! Never saw one before, pretty.
> I don't feed the birds either, other than leaving the wildflowers (aster, tick weed, coneflower, goldenrod) for them to eat the seeds if they choose. They also liked the crab apple tree. A whole flock of cedar waxwing (12-14 of them) were hanging out one day eating the rotted apples that are still hanging.
> I've never seen a purple finch either but I do see a lot of eastern bluebirds lately.
> I have also seen bald eagles, but not near my home, 20 miles east, closer to the sea.
> ...


I was working and living on a job in South Texas about 10 years ago. There was a grackle that took up with me and would wake me up for his early morning breakfast. When I would BBQ in the afternoon he would sit on the porch with me. He would warn me if there was a rattlesnake around so my dog didn't get bit. I named him Russ L. Crowe.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Sitting in the swamp again and listening to a woodpecker close by.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I actually had a bluebird and an oriole a few days ago. I don’t see bluebirds very often. Jays and buntings but not bluebirds.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

We are in the Missouri River bottoms and it's a major fly way. Snow geese, Canada geese, ducks, blue herons, swans, gulls, pelicans,, etc pass through and some stay a few days, some for the season like the herons. This year, I have been seeing a black bird that flies like a goose with its neck straight out but looks a little smaller. Haven't been able to figure out what it is. There was a group of 8 or so that I saw in flight several days in a row but I think they moved on now. Anybody got any ideas? Looked at conservation dept web site but no clear winner.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

kind of off beat, but: my sister lives in the middle of a large city. apparently , with people not going out much , the wild life is getting bolder. she had a wild turkey visit her a couple of days ago.. my brother had four deer in his back yard..
we have robins hopping across our fresh six inches of snow looking for night crawlers. good luck on that ..


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I do like the hermit thrush. When I was a little kid one of my favorite poems was the darkling thrush by hardy. 
I could complain about the majestic crane that has decided my stocked pond is a great source of breakfast and dinner each day. Back when I was still going into work I'd pass the pond each morning and the ritual would be, drive by pond, hop out, scold crane until he flew off hopefully without a large fish in his beak.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

One pair of Brown Trashers has decided to nest in the evergreen shrub outside my bedroom window, I am enjoying watching them come and go with nesting materials.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

IlliniosGal said:


> One pair of Brown Trashers has decided to nest in the evergreen shrub outside my bedroom window, I am enjoying watching them come and go with nesting materials.


Excellent! We had that happen a couple of years ago right outside the window where my cat has her perch. Lots of tail flicking, she loved it!
She is an indoor cat for various reasons, mainly because she is scared to go outside - ever heard of such a thing!?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The goldfinches here have finally turned yellow, or they have finally decided to come to the feeder. 
The Carolina chickadees are nesting in the wren house in the apple tree again. To me their call sounds like "tvsveety tvsveet". 
I have a robin that has decided to fight with the bumper on the LTD. The spot it likes is right next to the plant saucer the wrens use for bathing. I put some large gravel in the plant saucer to keep it from blowing off the table where it sets. I had 3 bluebirds in the bath last week.


----------



## Florian Collonge (Mar 27, 2020)

We got a whole flock of Starlings by the house that stayed a few days last month, and we have a coupl of green Woodpecker that fly by. That's some beautifuls birds, can't wait to be able to see them more often.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Florian Collonge said:


> We got a whole flock of Starlings by the house that stayed a few days last month, and we have a coupl of green Woodpecker that fly by. That's some beautifuls birds, can't wait to be able to see them more often.


I didn't know about green woodpeckers. Turns out it is a European bird.

Heard the thrush again this morning. A bird expert I know identified it as a hermit thrush. 
What a beautiful song they sing.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Saw our first finch yesterday. Have a couple species of woodpeckers visiting daily, along with; doves, cardinals, bluejays and a variety of others. A pair of wood ducks are nesting in a hollow tree beside house.


----------



## Florian Collonge (Mar 27, 2020)

Yep, it seems it is. It is a beautiful bord, pretty shy, I hope they will stay when we move in...
The owner of the farm told us there is an owl living in the buildings, but I don't know the name in English. Do you know it guys ?


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Florian Collonge said:


> Yep, it seems it is. It is a beautiful bord, pretty shy, I hope they will stay when we move in...
> The owner of the farm told us there is an owl living in the buildings, but I don't know the name in English. Do you know it guys ?


Here they are called "Barn Owls", scientific name: Tyto alba.

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Barn_Owl/id

When I was a child we had one nest in our barn, haven't seen one since.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

This year, I have been seeing a black bird that flies like a goose with its neck straight out but looks a little smaller

Cormorant?

The goldfinches here have finally turned yellow, or they have finally decided to come to the feeder

Male Goldfinches turn yellow in late winter for the mating season. If they slowly turned yellow patch by patch then they have been coming to your feeder al along. If they turned all at once then they are migrants.

I still have not seen the Baltimore oriels, rose breasted grossbeaks, or most of the small birds. The last 4 or 5 days have been a cold spell so maybe slowed down the migration. I did have red wing blackbirds in numbers. Going through the suet now.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Nimrod said:


> This year, I have been seeing a black bird that flies like a goose with its neck straight out but looks a little smaller
> 
> Cormorant?


Yes that sounds exactly like a Cormorant. I have seen on visits to the Horicon Marsh in Wisconsin.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

muleskinner2 said:


> The Ravens follow me around while I am feeding the goats. If I don't leave them treats they get mad and start scolding.


What kind of treats do you leave them, and where? I love ravens. When we lived in MI we put meat on a flat shed roof for them. I'm thinking about building a platform feeder for them here and maybe also putting shiny baubles out for them.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

fffarmergirl said:


> What kind of treats do you leave them, and where? I love ravens. When we lived in MI we put meat on a flat shed roof for them. I'm thinking about building a platform feeder for them here and maybe also putting shiny baubles out for them.


I love the diverse sounds they make. What do you mean by shiny baubles?


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

We recently put feeders out here at our new homestead. I'm so thrilled at the # of birds we get here! The previous owners did not feed them because they had outdoor cats, and I'm surprised how many birds found the feeders so quickly. Today I put out a bird bath and they're really enjoying drinking out of it. 

The only kids of birds I've seen at the feeders are various different kinds of sparrows, gold finches, and blue jays. I see more different kinds of birds on the ground and in the trees though. This morning I saw a beautiful bluebird. I've also seen ravens in the yard and a beautiful crane flies very low past the window occasionally. Redwing blackbirds, buzzards. We hear a lot of owls but haven't seen any yet. We've had big flocks of robins.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I love the diverse sounds they make. What do you mean by shiny baubles?


 I love the sounds they make too - and how smart they are. I hear they love to put shiny things in their nests and are known for stealing things. I've got a big jar full of single earrings, broken cheap jewelry, rhinestones, beads etc. and I'm thinking about leaving them out for the crows and ravens.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

fffarmergirl said:


> I love the sounds they make too - and how smart they are. I hear they love to put shiny things in their nests and are known for stealing things. *I've got a big jar full of single earrings, broken cheap jewelry, rhinestones, beads etc. and I'm thinking about leaving them out for the crows and ravens*.


I love this idea, I am going to do the same.  I would LOVE to make friends with a raven.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Saw this guy multiple times today


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We had an osprey stay perched in an old dead tree high above the pond. I see him about once a year. I like watching him hover over the pond.

We have blue bird houses all around the place. They nest twice a year.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I was loading my rig one morning and heard a loud thump right next to me.

Went and found an egg a crow had just dropped. Only, it wasn't a real egg. It was a fake one.

Almost hit me in the head. That would have hurt. I figure he was mad it wasn't real and wanted revenge.

Only it wasn't mine. Silly bird.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Saw this guy multiple times today


Pretty feathers! just guessing without looking anything up - a grouse? pheasant? I am not very familiar with ground birds as I've seen about a total of 3 in my life.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Pretty feathers! just guessing without looking anything up - a grouse? pheasant? I am not very familiar with ground birds as I've seen about a total of 3 in my life.


Ring-neck pheasant. I always thought they were native to the US but they aren’t. I still love them though.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

IlliniosGal said:


> Yes that sounds exactly like a Cormorant. I have seen on visits to the Horicon Marsh in Wisconsin.


The Cormorants have become a real problem in the Great Lakes region, on one local small island they have completely defoliated it with their droppings killing all growth and visitors to the heritage lighthouse on the island must carry something over their heads to protect themselves from both the birds and their droppings!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Pretty feathers! just guessing without looking anything up - a grouse? pheasant? I am not very familiar with ground birds as I've seen about a total of 3 in my life.





wdcutrsdaughter said:


> pheasant


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

My dad used to hunt pheasants. They are not very plentiful anymore. I only see one or two a year. I think if I left meat treats out, all I’d get is buzzards. They are plentiful here. They’re ugly but they keep the roads clean.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Rural Kanuck said:


> The Cormorants have become a real problem in the Great Lakes region, on one local small island they have completely defoliated it with their droppings killing all growth and visitors to the heritage lighthouse on the island must carry something over their heads to protect themselves from both the birds and their droppings!


Wow, that is crazy, I have only seen one or two at a time.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

IlliniosGal said:


> Wow, that is crazy, I have only seen one or two at a time.


There were only 125 nesting pairs of Great Lakes cormorants in 1972. Today, there are 40,000 pairs, and they’re causing a big problem on many of the region’s islands. Cormorant colonies have degraded many island habitats, forcing other animals to move on.

https://greatlakesecho.org/2018/04/12/people-can-once-again-kill-cormorants/


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> The goldfinches here have finally turned yellow, or they have finally decided to come to the feeder
> 
> Male Goldfinches turn yellow in late winter for the mating season. If they slowly turned yellow patch by patch then they have been coming to your feeder al along. If they turned all at once then they are migrants.


I think they are migrants. There were only a couple pair of goldfinches a few weeks ago. Now there are often 8 or so males at the feeder all at one time. I haven't seen many females in the group.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> I was walking our dogs in the trails this morning and thought I was hearing cicadas in the distance! Then I thought that it must be frogs.
> Nope, it were woodcocks it was. I can never see those little fellas but they do make a sound to make me smile.


I've seen one.... About 20 years ago. Cute little rascals.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Morning doves are cooing, early morning, now that its warming up...had some titmice at the water a couple days ago. Bunch of robins..will start seeing various types of finches..bluebirds off and on..cardinals..sparrows..I don't get much voice out of them around the trees in the yard..but off in the hedge they sing...


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Rural Kanuck said:


> The Cormorants have become a real problem in the Great Lakes region, on one local small island they have completely defoliated it with their droppings killing all growth and visitors to the heritage lighthouse on the island must carry something over their heads to protect themselves from both the birds and their droppings!





Rural Kanuck said:


> There were only 125 nesting pairs of Great Lakes cormorants in 1972. Today, there are 40,000 pairs, and they’re causing a big problem on many of the region’s islands. Cormorant colonies have degraded many island habitats, forcing other animals to move on.
> 
> https://greatlakesecho.org/2018/04/12/people-can-once-again-kill-cormorants/


wow
"Once threatened by chemical contamination, the birds have returned in dramatic numbers."

as if the reaction to almost being killed off has caused them to reproduce faster.
the balance was upset and then it went way the other way.
do people eat them?


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

As previously said we get a lot of Hairy and Downy woodpeckers at our window feeder but this guy is rarely seen and I was lucky enough to catch him on camera last year as he grabbed a sunflower seed. It is of course a Red Bellied Woodpecker (taken with webcam through the window).


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> wow
> "Once threatened by chemical contamination, the birds have returned in dramatic numbers."
> 
> as if the reaction to almost being killed off has caused them to reproduce faster.
> ...


Not so far as I know BUT they do eat vast quantities of fish much to the dismay of local anglers.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I was going to mention that, they just about cleaned out a lake near us, of perch.
I have never heard of anybody eating one. they are skinny birds.
In Florida they are plentiful. I have unhooked a couple that swallowed somebody's fishing bait and hook.
On the pier where I fished, one figured out that it could follow a fishing line down to the bottom and find a bait at the end of it. 
they can swim underwater as well as a penguin can.
Where you really don't want to stand is under a tree with pelicans in it..
.....jiminwisc.......


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Saw the first (female) Rose-breasted Grosbeak of the year here yesterday in our window feeder stoking up after her flight from the south. No sign of the male yet but its a good sign that spring is finally here, checking my database of birds seen I see the next two weeks should see many of our southern friends dropping by.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

This morning the bird song was deafening.

I exaggerate, but it really was quite lively.
Probably a bit of jubilation after yesterday brought a couple inches of snow.
It melted off by the end of the day but it was, as we say in New England, a "raw" day.
(cold, damp, gets in your bones) 

I heard a red bellied woodpecker for the first time.
I only know that because I sent a recording to my bird knowing friend.
https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Red-bellied_Woodpecker

I also heard the usual chickadee, gold finch, Phoebe, jays, crow, pecking woodpecker


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

fffarmergirl said:


> What kind of treats do you leave them, and where? I love ravens. When we lived in MI we put meat on a flat shed roof for them. I'm thinking about building a platform feeder for them here and maybe also putting shiny baubles out for them.


I throw meat scraps up on the roof of the well house. I have a neighbor who plays golf on his property. The Ravens steal his golf balls, and put them in their nest.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Red-bellied woodpeckers were really giving hubby a scolding yesterday. We were raking leaves out of the front yard and kept the woodpeckers from "their" feeder. 
Today the little Carolina wrens let me know their suet feeder was empty. I better put a cake in there for them tonight. I had to cut a branch off the overhanging willow shrub, the squirrels were using it to hang from the eat the suet, hot peppers and all.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

My resident House Wren showed up yesterday early evening, a week earlier than last year.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

IlliniosGal said:


> My resident House Wren showed up yesterday early evening, a week earlier than last year.


Maybe travel crowds were light for him too, with the stay home order and all. (haha)

I love little wrens. My first bird to ever have nest in a bird house we hung. That was still when we were in the city, but had a small backyard.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

There is a little snow on the ground again this morning and the feeder is very busy with my usual winter birds but also saw my first Goldfinch of the season in his bright yellow summer plumage and our Chipping Sparrow has also arrived.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

I was hearing a strange sound in my yard last evening while waiting for a storm front to move through, it was kind of a beeping repeated about 5 times, stop, then repeat again. I wandered out into the yard and looked up in a huge old hackberry tree where the sound seemed to be coming from. To my delight it was a Wood Duck pair! They won't stay as I have no water other than a dug ditch on the edge of one pasture, but they were sure cool to see.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

The pair of Cardinals who are now back regularly at the feeder definitely have spring to mind with he selecting seeds to feed to her....


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

The first of our Flycatchers arrived today but not sure at first glance if its the Phoebe or the Great Crested, do see a tinge of yellow on his breast so could be the latter....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If it's a Phoebe it will be making a lot of noise. Ours have been announcing their arrival for a few weeks now. They are like the city visitors that never use their indoor voices.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

I was blessed this morning to hear the call of a Bob White from my "back to nature" pasture! I can't remember the last time I heard one, he started singing about 4:45am and kept it up for a good 20 minutes.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There were Bob White quail all over where I grew up. You knew it was spring when they started singing. I hear one at Mom's every once in a while, but not near as many as were at my grandparents.

Today hubby and I watched a Bluebird hunting in the garden where he had mowed the last few years accumulation of weeds. Lots of cutworms and grasshoppers were there. We saw Chipping sparrows and a Song sparrow hunting there too.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> If it's a Phoebe it will be making a lot of noise. Ours have been announcing their arrival for a few weeks now. They are like the city visitors that never use their indoor voices.


Got a good look at the flycatcher yesterday, its defiantly the Phoebe, and is now building a nest just above the backdoor, that is right ON the door frame. Guess that door will be off limits for us human users for a bit! He is still not speaking to us though, most unusual for a phoebe I would think?

Our White Crowned Sparrow and the White Throated Sparrow were both here on their way further north so it looks like spring has arrived here in SW Ontario.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife caught these photos this weekend....

Northern Harrier









Barred Owl


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> My wife caught these photos this weekend....
> 
> Northern Harrier
> 
> ...


I've spent many hours sitting in deer stands watching Harriers hunting over the fields behind the house, and I've had Barred Owls sitting it the trees with me at times.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's one of my favorites, but it's very rare that one will see them. I've only seen about 3 or 4 in my lifetime: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anhinga
"The *anhinga* (/ænˈhɪŋɡə/; _Anhinga anhinga_), sometimes called *snakebird*, *darter*, *American darter*, or *water turkey*, is a water bird of the warmer parts of the Americas. The word _anhinga_ comes from the Brazilian Tupi language and means devil bird or snake bird. The origin of the name snakebird is apparent when swimming: only the neck appears above water so the bird looks like a snake ready to strike. They do not have external nares (nostrils) and breathe solely through their epiglottis.

The _A. anhinga_ species is a large bird and measures approximately 89 cm (35 in) in length, with a range of 75–95 cm (30–37 in), and a 1.14 m (3.7 ft) wingspan"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Here's one of my favorites, but it's very rare that one will see them. I've only seen about 3 or 4 in my lifetime:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anhinga
> "The *anhinga* (/ænˈhɪŋɡə/; _Anhinga anhinga_), sometimes called *snakebird*, *darter*, *American darter*, or *water turkey*, is a water bird of the warmer parts of the Americas. The word _anhinga_ comes from the Brazilian Tupi language and means devil bird or snake bird. The origin of the name snakebird is apparent when swimming: only the neck appears above water so the bird looks like a snake ready to strike. They do not have external nares (nostrils) and breathe solely through their epiglottis.
> 
> ...


I’ve seen them in Florida at Everglades National Park. They spread their wings to dry them out while they are still. Very interesting birds.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> They spread their wings to dry them out while they are still.


That's how I recognized the first one I ever saw.
The second one I spotted swimming and thought it was a snake until I got closer.
I can sometimes find them here, about 60 miles from my home:



> *Lake Mattamuskeet* is the largest natural lake in North Carolina. It is a shallow coastal lake, averaging 2–3 ft (0.61–0.91 m) feet in depth, and stretches 18 miles (29 km) long and 7 miles (11 km) wide. Lake Mattamuskeet lies on the Albemarle-Pamlico Peninsula.
> 
> Lake Mattamuskeet is the location of Mattamuskeet National Wildlife Refuge. This refuge as well as surrounding public and private lands in eastern North Carolina are a major wintering site for waterfowl including ducks like northern pintail and green-wing teal, geese like Canada geese and tundra swans.


Sometimes we see a few Snow Geese too:


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The past few days a little brown bird hos been building a nest on top of my AC unit. I built a bird house and fastened it to the wall just above the AC. He flew up took one look at it and left. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some birds are not cavity nesters. Cardinals, Song sparrows and Robins are some that prefer open nests.

I have wasps in 2 of my blue bird houses and invasive House sparrows in another. About the time the parents are setting on the nest will be the time I eliminate the House sparrows. I'll get rid of the wasp nests Saturday when it's supposed to be frigid cold.

The Robins are nesting in the trumpet vine again. No eggs yet but the nest is almost finished. I'll have to put a net over the blackberries if I want to get any this year.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> If it's a Phoebe it will be making a lot of noise. Ours have been announcing their arrival for a few weeks now. They are like the city visitors that never use their indoor voices.


We have these too, my house cat loves to watch them from her window perch. I like to imagine they are eating those pesky tiny black flies who also just showed up. 



IlliniosGal said:


> I was blessed this morning to hear the call of a Bob White from my "back to nature" pasture! I can't remember the last time I heard one, he started singing about 4:45am and kept it up for a good 20 minutes.


Had to look this one up and we don't have them here! What a neat call though, good for you, best time of day too.



muleskinner2 said:


> The past few days a little brown bird hos been building a nest on top of my AC unit. I built a bird house and fastened it to the wall just above the AC. He flew up took one look at it and left. Haven't seen him since.


I second the idea that this bird doesn't like houses. But someone else could move in!



This morning at 5, the chickadees were in surround sound. Calling from every corner of the woods. Lots of other singers too but the way the chickadees have been so loud at that time it's no wonder it they are our state bird.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Well the hawks have been pretty vocal lately. And ever present. 

This year I learned there is a difference between a hermit thrush and a wood thrush. Until now, I only knew of the later.
Since my ears were tuned in, waiting for her return, I caught the hermit thrush's song first, it's a little bit different. I have also had the luck of watching one daily on the grassy area out front. Last night it was a pair. 

This morning I heard the wood thrush at dawn, so loud and clear. 
I read last week on Maine Audubon that billions of birds of thousands of species are arriving right now.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Our Pheobe has her new nest ready to go right on the frame of our back door but I have yet to hear their distinctive and usually persistent call. The cold this week seems to be keeping the new arrivals in hiding but the Grosbeak and my little Downy Woodpecker had a face off in the window feeder over access to the sunflower seed ..... Woody won!


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I've heard the Whipporwills the last few evenings, saw an Oriole at the feeder, I knew they have been coming for the sliced orange but never caught a glimpse until yesterday, and there is a nest of Chickadees in the nest box on the front porch. Robins nest up in the pine tree too. I'm just waiting on the Hummingbirds, my favorite to watch every year.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We had a pair of mourning doves at the farm, and there are at least two pair at this house. I love their call.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

White Crowned Sparrows showed up in droves ahead of the brutal wind we had yesterday. Mr. Hummingbird's mate has arrived and the House Wren missus made her choice of houses.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

It’s been really busy here the last few days with wild birds even though it was snowing over the weekend and very cold.

We’ve had a dozen Rose-breasted Grosbeaks which is quite a treat! Also spotted an Indigo Bunting and a Baltimore Oriole yesterday.

And our first Hummingbird showed up on Saturday. My wife quickly mixed up a batch of food and put it out for him - he got on in within the hour. He somehow survived the night with a low of 24* as I saw him at the feeder just after dawn.

It’s been quite a treat being we are basically stuck inside with the cold wet weather. We have a large glass sliding door in our sitting room which overlooks our deck and feeders plus the river. On the river we saw our first batch of Merganser babies the other day. Also watching a pair of Bald Eagles and a pair of Osprey flying about and fishing along with all the Kingfishers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I watched a male Indigo Bunting eating bird seed off the ground within 50 feet of me a few days ago. 
Today I watched the resident Cooper's hawk catch a meal. Didn't see what it caught, I hope it wasn't one of the wrens or bluebirds.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I watched a male Indigo Bunting eating bird seed off the ground within 50 feet of me a few days ago.
> Today I watched the resident Cooper's hawk catch a meal. Didn't see what it caught, I hope it wasn't one of the wrens or bluebirds.


I have been seeing indigo buntings here the last few weeks. Really pretty birds.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Indigo Buntings used to come in just as the elms were blooming and eat the buds, or maybe insects feeding on the buds. This was only the second time I've seen one since the big elm just outside my kitchen window was cut down about 20 years ago.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday, we drove through the Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge and saw trumpeter swans. Each one was on top of a muskrat mound. Went to Howard’s Marsh also in search of yellow-headed blackbirds that someone saw there, but we didn’t see them. There were a bajillion swallows though. Beautiful watching flocks of them flying and swooping, eating insects. We could only drive through and not get out on the trails. McGee Marsh is totally closed to keep everyone out. Biggest Week in American Birding was cancelled. I was so looking forward to going.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

From the condition of my one feeders this morning it appears I have a fourlegged long tailed furry now visiting!


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I’ve also had indigo buntings this week. Also had a wild turkey in the yard on Saturday. It’s only the second one we’ve had in the yard.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Rural Kanuck said:


> From the condition of my one feeders this morning it appears I have a fourlegged long tailed furry now visiting!


Only one? I've got at least a dozen. Too bad they aren't in season. But I'll let them hang around just in case the meat shortage gets bad.

Don't know if I mentioned it previously, but the wrens stuffed the birdhouse that holds my outdoor temp sensor full of sticks. I have another house they are filling too. The other one is one I had just painted but have not yet found the time to hang so it's still setting on a live trap right behind the house. I guess I better put up a post to hang the birdhouse on. I may need that trap later this summer. Besides, being that close to the ground makes the wrens easy prey for the numerous feral cats.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Had what I think was a raccoon knock down a bunch of our bird feeder stuff last night, so I've got a live trap set and baited to hopefully catch him tonight.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Every spring the Trumpeter swans and Canada geese return here to "Swan Haven" where we can go to watch them from the shore. But of course this year all viewing events were cancelled because of the pandemic. We did hear them flying over head but missed seeing them as their arrival takes place mainly in April with ice still on the water. But this morning two Trumpeter swans were in our back yard - completely surprised us. They were grazing on the very new grasses and the grain spilled from the feeders. All we can think is that they have been delayed in their return as we never see them after April.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I am so glad the swans came to visit you! It's a shame that bird viewing was canceled since it's a healthy thing to connect to nature. Hopeful things will shift and we'll say remember when.

I haven't ever seen an indigo bunting, so now I am on the lookout.
The eastern blue birds and phoebes have been the most active here in the immediate yard.
pair of goldfinch too. Also the blue jays seem to be extra plentiful the last couple of days.



Fishindude said:


> Had what I think was a raccoon knock down a bunch of our bird feeder stuff last night, so I've got a live trap set and baited to hopefully catch him tonight.


Good luck with this. Exactly why I don't have feeders.... we had a raccoon on our porch eating the hummingbird food and I set a trap and caught a skunk.  That was our first year here.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It is a shame that the swan and geese bird viewing and interpretive center was closed this year but since people are not allowed to just wander freely (and be too visible to the birds) we are normally kept in a closely confined area which of course would violate physical distancing precautions. Next year hopefully. Watching the birds come in for a landing on the ice is not only a beautiful sight every year but when they act like a bowling ball and knock over the swan and geese "pins" it is always funny.

The Yukon Wildlife preserve will also be closed for the foreseeable future which is also a shame as this will be the time when they have births and rescues. Baby animals always attract attention and the children love this time of year and they learn so much about animals and nature.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There was a male Rose Breasted Grosbeak at my feeding station this morning. Unfortunately the feeders were empty. I realized that when I saw the grosbeak. So fresh suet cakes have been put out and the seed feeders have been refilled. The birds are going through the sunflower seed faster now than they were in the winter.
I have supposedly squirrel proof feeders. At least they are very resistant. The squirrels can't sit and eat at the feeders.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> I have supposedly squirrel proof feeders. At least they are very resistant. The squirrels can't sit and eat at the feeders.


I have had an ongoing competition with those varmints for years to see who can effectively get to the feed whilst stopping the furry varmints .....I think the squirrels are winning!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It appears the House wrens have decided on a nest box. They chose the wren house that used to hang in my front yard tree. We had to move the house because the tree is dead and needs to be partially removed. The wren house is now hanging from a shepard's hook beside the butterfly bush about 10 feet from where it used to hang. One of the birds was inside when I peeped in last night. I just hope I didn't scare them off.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

One of my favorite morning bird songs is that from the Carolina wren. Now that the weather finally got out of winter mode and directly into summer it’s quite a concert to hear on the porch.

we spotted where a Carolina wren made a nest last week in a very unlikely spot. We spied on it for a while from a safe distance and noticed hungry open beaks popping up.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love the song of the Western Meadowlark and the Varied thrush. Sounds like summer.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A bird must like the house hubby made. It is filled to the brim with little twigs. Only time will tell if the Mrs. Bird likes it as much as her mate does.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Lisa in WA said:


> I love the song of the Western Meadowlark and the Varied thrush. Sounds like summer.


The western meadowlark is a beautiful bird. I didn't know it, I had to look it up. 

I heard and saw some gray catbirds yesterday, what a song.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I want to get my wife a dedicated wild bird book specifically for the northeast. We have a great wildlife book that has wild birds but she would like one that us more specific. She _never _asks for anything so this is my clue to be able to buy her something for a change.

Browsing Amazon this morning I found 3 that looked interesting - will have to dig deeper before I buy - a good rainy day job.

Can anyone help recommend a book? Any opinions on these or a different suggestion?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1426218354/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0316010502/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1465443991/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

vicki in NW OH said:


> Yesterday, we drove through the Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge and saw trumpeter swans. Each one was on top of a muskrat mound. Went to Howard’s Marsh also in search of yellow-headed blackbirds that someone saw there, but we didn’t see them. There were a bajillion swallows though. Beautiful watching flocks of them flying and swooping, eating insects. We could only drive through and not get out on the trails. McGee Marsh is totally closed to keep everyone out. Biggest Week in American Birding was cancelled. I was so looking forward to going.


I remember the first time I saw a swan in the wild. I was on a ride in the upper part of lower Michigan. Came up on a lake that had more birds, more different birds, from large to small than I have ever seen, by far.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

" Can anyone help recommend a book? Any opinions on these or a different suggestion?"
I swear by 'Birds of Eastern and Central North America' by Peterson my first copy (now updated) was used so much that I literally wore it out......


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I love the song of the Western Meadowlark


I like Southern Meadowlarks.
They say "Tweet Tweet, Y'all".


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I like Southern Meadowlarks.
> They say "Tweet Tweet, Y'all".
> View attachment 87388


With a slow drawl


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Rural Kanuck said:


> " Can anyone help recommend a book? Any opinions on these or a different suggestion?"
> I swear by 'Birds of Eastern and Central North America' by Peterson my first copy (now updated) was used so much that I literally wore it out......


Thanks!

I see there is a 7th edition but not due out until October 2020.
The 6th edition (March 2010) shows out of stock.
The 5th edition (April 2002) can be had used.

I think I will wait until the 7th edition comes out. In the meantime I am going to get this for her - Peterson Field Guide to Birds of North America - due out next week so it will be good and fresh.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/132877144X/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

In The Woods said:


> Can anyone help recommend a book?


I prefer the Peterson's Field Guides.
They use drawings instead of photographs.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterson_Field_Guides

https://www.amazon.com/Peterson-Field-America-Guides-Hardcover/dp/0618966145


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I prefer the Peterson's Field Guides.
> They use drawings instead of photographs.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peterson_Field_Guides
> ...


That’s the one I picked out - only the newer edition which will be available June 1st according to the site.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/132877144X/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Saw a beautiful mystery bird, can't ID it. About the size of red wing blackbird. Had yellow/orange face and down the whole front. The rest was black with a flash of white on the wings when it flew off. It's not local, must have been migrating through. Anybody recognize the description? 

We had a pair of mourning doves but something killed one of them. In the garden. Only left feathers and the head.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

MO_cows said:


> Saw a beautiful mystery bird, can't ID it. About the size of red wing blackbird. Had yellow/orange face and down the whole front. The rest was black with a flash of white on the wings when it flew off. It's not local, must have been migrating through. Anybody recognize the description?


Possibly one of the Oriole's? Bullock's has orange on head and white wing patches....


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Rural Kanuck said:


> Possibly one of the Oriole's? Bullock's has orange on head and white wing patches....


Nope that wasn't him. The white on wings wasn't visible until he flew. The tail was black including the underside. I have a bird book, couldn't find him in there. Wish I could have gotten a photo.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

We have a wetland conservation are that borders the road we come in on and starts 200 feet from our house. It is few hundred acres on the end of the lake and is bisected by the river. It is home to 30 or so varities of migratory and shore birds. They built several ponds and finals when it was constructed.

Add in the eagles and the herons living up the mountain and we don't lack for wild birds.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

In The Woods said:


> the newer edition which will be available June 1st


The one I use is about 40 years old now, but all the birds look the same. 
They may have changed the ranges of some species though.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Indigo Bunting just popped on the feeder for the first time this year, he is seen passing through most years but the Golden Winged Warbler who is shown as a year round in this general area that showed up shortly after was a first for us. Lots of sparrows at the feeders but hard to identify them all, our summer time Chipping Sparrow cant be mistaken and the White Crowned and White Throated here are pretty obvious. Think spring is finally here in SW Ontario!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

MO_cows said:


> Saw a beautiful mystery bird, can't ID it. About the size of red wing blackbird. Had yellow/orange face and down the whole front. The rest was black with a flash of white on the wings when it flew off. It's not local, must have been migrating through. Anybody recognize the description?
> 
> We had a pair of mourning doves but something killed one of them. In the garden. Only left feathers and the head.


Yellow headed blackbird, I've always wanted to see one.


I have several guides. The Peterson is my go-to. The maps and descriptions are better than the rest, IMO.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> Yellow headed blackbird, I've always wanted too see one.
> 
> 
> I have several guides. The Peterson is my go-to. The maps and descriptions are better than the rest, IMO.


That was him! Must have gotten blown off course in migration. This area is not in their range at all. And he was alone, plus only was around one day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

These have always been one of my favorites, but it's pretty rare to see them up close here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedar_waxwing


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Early this spring, in a crabapple tree out back, I had the enormous surprise and pleasure of seeing a cedar waxwing flock of 12-16 (I kept loosing count when the changed branches.) They were feeding on what was left of the crab apples, there was a huge crop last fall and I didn't have the time to do anything with them, long sad story. I digress.
The birds were beautiful and it was the stripe on the eye that I recognized from my bird book. When they weren't eating they were preening and afterwards all flew off together. Needless to say I was mesmerized. 
I'm thinking it was a once in a life time event. They were not as bright as your photo shows, but I know plumage can change seasonally.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I'm thinking it was a once in a life time event.


I've only seen them close enough to positively identify 2-3 times in my life.
Where I am now they are normally only here in Winter, but I have seen them here once.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I usually get cedar waxwings when the cherries are ripe.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

The Cedar Waxwings are shown as year round residents here in this part of SW Ont but I dont usually see them till this week...... I have not yet seen them this year but did see our Oriole yesterday.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Oooh those are pretty! I put out the last suet cake tonight. This weekend I will start with the hummingbird feeder.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Spent the last 6 days at the new place. Put out the hummingbird feeder and has one the next day. the whip-or-will came back tuesday.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://avise-birds.bio.uci.edu/index.html



> *Avise's Birds of the World*
> All photographs ©2011 John C. Avise
> 
> The photos contained in this website may not be reproduced without the express consent of the author ([email protected]).
> ...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

One of my dogs likes to sit at the storm door watching the wild birds and I like the sound of them in the oak trees that canopy my house, so for the last 6 or 7 years, twice a day I use a 2 liter soda bottle that I cut a fist sized hole about half way up the side to use to scoop birdseed into the bottom of to use as a funnel to fill a bird feeder with for the smaller birds and to pour a line of seed on the walkway out front for the larger birds for the dog to watch.

While most of the birds go up in the tree canopy when I go out to feed , two cardinals that have been around since late last year limb hop or fly close to me as I walk out with the funnel bottle and one that I call "Red" and talk to like a pet bird will take a break from the seed to follow me and the dogs to the free run kennel pen and perch on the fence and chirp and cock his head at me and the bird watching dog as I talk to him and she sits and cocks her head back at him and blows air through her jowls instead of barking for a minute or so before he flies back into the oaks.

During the day when me and the dogs come back in while most of the 10 to 20 birds go high into the oaks , Red and a few limb hop close to s and chirp or just ignore us and keep feeding.

If i don't have the walkway feed out in the morning as the birds start chirping, Red will perch on my kitchen window ledge and peck the window when he sees me.

To me the bird song in my oaks is well worth the 70 pounds of wild bird seed i buy at TSC every 6 weeks or so. I wish I understood cardinal so I knew what all Red was saying to me besides "Where's the breakfast buffet dude?"


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

Shrek said:


> To me the bird song in my oaks is well worth the 70 pounds of wild bird seed i buy at TSC every 6 weeks or so.


I agree! The mornings here on the porch or the deck it’s a symphony of wild bird songs. Reminds me every day how fortunate I am to live in the Big Woods.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Birds singing is much nicer music than stereo booming. 
I remember when I was little how on early summer mornings the calls of the Bob Whites could be heard through my bedroom window. 
Having a naturally vented house with no air conditioning and being close to bird habitat is a great combination.

Here it's the Song sparrow and various wren chorus that can be heard early in the morning.

I was cleaning the living room last night and found a treasure under the couch. There was Warblers of Ohio bird sounds cd there. Now if I could find my owl calls cd, my known collection will be together again. I just need to load them on a micro sd. My car has a sync port and I can play songs stored on a phone through the stereo in the car.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was blessed to see a pair of Red-headed woodpeckers this afternoon. I haven't seen one for several years.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

If you join the Ottawa National Wildlife Refuge FB page, pics of a really cool fight between tree swallows and a prothonatory warbler were posted today. They were fighting over a nesting cavity.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

vicki in NW OH said:


> prothonotary warbler


We have lots of those here in the swamps and along the many creeks and rivers.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I saw a pileated woodpecker yesterday, heard it before I saw it. It was screaming about something.

Then there was a female bluebird following the lawnmower.

I'm not sure what type of swallows were swooping and calling overhead while I was digging weeds out, but they were neat to watch.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Most of the birdies are hiding here with our extreme (for us) heat of over 30c but we did have an Indigo Bunting pop into the feeder a couple of days ago for the first time this year, he is seen passing through most years ...... but the Golden Winged Warbler that showed up shortly after was a new one for me.
Our male Humming Bird is back but I have not seen any of his 'girls' yet despite my rush to get those feeders out. The other visitor to the feeder is of course the Chipmunk who thinks the feeder is just for him!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Saw my first hummingbird yesterday. I know they've been local for weeks now but I don't put out food so I don't see them until the azaleas bloom. They are just about to open.

Still looking for the indigo buntings.....no luck


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

We had 7 Indigo Buntings in the driveway on Sunday. There must be something they like there - see them there quite frequently.

Years ago when we lived up 8 miles of dirt road we would see them all the time in the road.

My wife has had success in keeping the Baltimore Orioles around for a couple weeks now. They are so neat to watch. Also the crew of Rose-breasted Grosbeaks have stayed around also.

This has been a great year for birds. Has prompted me to buy another camera and a couple lenses and start shooting again.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

In the middle of the night, we heard a call that we've never heard before. We did some research and decided that it must have been from a black-billed cuckoo.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Cabin Fever said:


> In the middle of the night, we heard a call that we've never heard before. We did some research and decided that it must have been from a black-billed cuckoo.


I didn't realize a bird would call in the middle of the night. Thought that was just owls. Read they eat tent caterpillars - how helpful! I love nature. Is there any end to the perfection of it all? I also read they are common in my area and yours but shy. 

How did you research from a sound? Just curious.... as I have the same question sometimes.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> How did you research from a sound?


A few decades ago I used to have a couple of cassette tapes and a Walkman.
I like the modern ways better:
https://www.bird-sounds.net/


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

I fear I am still in the dark ages as still look up what i think it is in Petersons and READ the description of the call....... BUT my son has a great application on his cell phone where he delights in playing a call I have not heard before behind my back just to keep me alert


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone used the Audubon Bird Guide App? I see that it is free now. Might be handy if you always carry your phone.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

emdeengee said:


> Has anyone used the Audubon Bird Guide App? I see that it is free now. Might be handy if you always carry your phone.


interesting, I will check it out....


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Rural Kanuck said:


> I fear I am still in the dark ages as still look up what i think it is in Petersons and READ the description of the call....... BUT my son has a great application on his cell phone where he delights in playing a call I have not heard before behind my back just to keep me alert


My dentist of all people has an app like that. He goes to Wisconsin to look for owls. He knows it’s the same area we snowmobile in so he couldn’t wait to show me the calls and some pics he took.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I can't find that app for some reason....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I didn't realize a bird would call in the middle of the night. Thought that was just owls. Read they eat tent caterpillars - how helpful! I love nature. Is there any end to the perfection of it all? I also read they are common in my area and yours but shy.
> 
> How did you research from a sound? Just curious.... as I have the same question sometimes.


Some birds do call in the middle of the night. Around here, one can hear owls, whip-o-wills, night hawks, and loons. In addition to these, we often hear geese and swans squawking and flapping their wings. I assume this happens when a predator may be near its nest.

I had a suspicion that the sound we heard the other night was a cuckoo because we have friends in Wisconsin that talk about the cuckoos in their woods and it kind of sounded like a cuckoo clock.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe someone can help me. My neighbor stopped by this morning. We were sitting on the porch,talking about everything. He mentioned a bird he and his wife saw. I said I saw it too. None of us had seen it before.

It had a long thin tail feather with a minor flared fan. It was about the size of a Mockingbird, but longer because of that tail feather. Kind of looked like a Mockingbird. He called it greenish. I couldn't say for sure what color it was. I'd say dark brown/tan. It could have been green.

Any ideas?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I'd say dark brown/tan.





HDRider said:


> about the size of a Mockingbird, but longer


Brown Thrasher:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Brown Thrasher:


No. I know them. See them all the time.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Townsend’s solitaire, catbird?

Best bird app is Merlin’s.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great Crested Flycatcher:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I do believe it was a *Scissor-tailed Flycatcher

*









To me its body was more gray like the one below


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> I do believe it was a *Scissor-tailed Flycatcher*


We don't have those here so it wouldn't have crossed my mind.
It's a neat looking bird though.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

We have 6 pairs of Tree Swallows nesting in boxes which help keep the insect population down .
They return every year , probably the same family members and offspring from last year.
Some years we will have a pair of bluebirds in box , always a challenge for them with so many Swallows to contend with.
Unusual bird sightings recently was a Three toed Wood Pecker. They are the ones that strip the bark off of dead softwood trees looking for bugs under the bark.. A Scarlet Tanager and a couple Baltimore Orioles passed through and the Rose breasted Grosbeak can be heard singing often, Hermit Thrushes too, the flutists.
Hummingbirds been here for a few weeks at the feeder.
Seen two different occupied Osprey nests this year while canoeing, lots of different hawks passing through earlier.
Bald Eagles are now common here and see them frequently, just need to look up.
No woodcock this year so far, unusual.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> We don't have those here so it wouldn't have crossed my mind.
> It's a neat looking bird though.


It may be new to this area. I have only seen one. My neighbor grew up here and is almost 80, has never seen it before.

I am seeing tons of indigo buntings this year.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Have a House Wren presumably raising a family in a decorative bird house on my front porch, keep getting just glimpses of him/her coming and going but despite being just a few feet from my front door window cant seem to get a picture of them, perhaps when they start feeding I can get a picture. These guys are regulars in one bird box or another on our property but they may wish me to clean out the previously used ones or build them new homes... I will work on it!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I had a painted bunting take a bath in the water pans that I have out for the bees on my front porch. JOY!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 5, 2009)

Our bird adventure this has been the 'fledging' of nesting wood ducks. They've nested in the same tree for some years now. 
This year, just happened to catch in action moving the chicks from tree to presumably water.

Mama Duck took to the ground and one by one the ducklings plopped out of the tree. No attempt to fly, just plopped. When all 6 had landed, she made off towards the corn field w/babies behind her. She made bank, I tell ya! They were under cover of the field in no time at all. The field leads to a creek, which is where we guessed they were headed. Neat to see it happen. All said and done in 2 minutes.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Here is the picture I just got of that House Wren who has taken over our 'decorative' bird box on our front porch.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My brother saw a Myna bird in his garage yesterday.

I have had two male mockingbirds fighting in the yard for two days now.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We have one of those great crested flycatchers nesting in a box on a white pine here. Witnessed her grab a yellow swallowtail butterfly right out of the air! 
Those house wrens are so cute. Lucky you have them running the general store. love it!

And a Myna is pretty, had to look it up....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> We have one of those great crested flycatchers nesting in a box on a white pine here. Witnessed her grab a yellow swallowtail butterfly right out of the air!
> Those house wrens are so cute. Lucky you have them running the general store. love it!
> 
> And a Myna is pretty, had to look it up....


Are Myna birds pets? They don't belong around here.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

HDRider said:


> Are Myna birds pets? They don't belong around here.


They are not native, just google them and you will see what a problem they have become for parts of the US, specifically Hawaii.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Are Myna birds pets? They don't belong around here.


I don't know... I just looked at the pictures.  Really, didn't read a lick.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

IlliniosGal said:


> They are not native, just google them and you will see what a problem they have become for parts of the US, specifically Hawaii.





IlliniosGal said:


> ...with a ring necked pheasant cock and his two girlfriends in my "for the wildlife" pasture.


Neither are pheasants.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd love to see one of these up close:


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

We've had Ring Necked Pheasants pass through here a few times.
Situated in a 3 acre field surrounded by woods you never know what you will see next.
Couple days ago a Ruffed Grouse was on the ground in the field. Wouldn't have known it 
were it not for my Tree Swallows dive bombing it. This went on for 15 minutes or so.
Tree swallows 6 in a row at times swooped down on it letting it know it wasn't wanted
around their nest boxes. Comical watching it all with the grouse ducking each attack.
Scarlet Tanager flew across the field yesterday, perching briefly before moving on.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been seeing quite a few roadrunners, dove, quail, red tailed hawks, crows and hummingbirds.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> I've been seeing quite a few roadrunners, dove, quail, red tailed hawks, crows and hummingbirds.


My neighbor swears he saw a roadrunner way up here.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> My neighbor swears he saw a roadrunner way up here.


Wow, gypsy roadrunner. We have a lot of birders come out to the ranch here, they talk about seeing birds out of their usual places.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The Bald Eagles in the nest that is on camera have one baby so far - at least only one has poked its head out from under its mother's wing. This pair have nested in the lower nest.

A few years ago a pair built a nest right along the road running by the Yukon River along the park. They were there for a few years with cars and trucks whizzing by and people and dogs walking by all the time. 

The nest was on the verge of collapse so the local Electric company set about shoring it up when they had left. They continued using it but one year did not appear. They were spotted in the forest on the other side of the road building a new nest. This one was also not much of an engineering feat so the Electric company built a huge nesting pole for them (with advice from ornithologists) and they return every year. 

Incredibly beautiful eagles. When you get close to them (and not even that close as we are not allowed) their size is more than impressive.


----------



## WinonaRail (May 20, 2020)

I had a pileated woodpecker in the yard last week and then saw him a couple times on the back yard feeders. It's been about a week since the last time he showed up.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Kind of quiet here on the bird front but our House Wrens were busy getting their young ones to emerge and test their wings and I see at least one young Grosbeak in the feeder which is why the parent have been VERY vocal in the last few days I gess. The birds just like us seem to be resting in the extreme heat of the last couple of weeks but should become a little more active now its cooled off a little.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

The Bluebird next box is empty, so they must have taken off. I missed it. 

The Wren house hanging on the porch is very busy, and boy are the young loud. They will be taking off soon, getting brave and peeking out the hole in the birdhouse. I hope to be in the right place at the right time and see them leave the nest. 

The bird bath is a busy place here early morning and around 4:00 in the afternoon.
Good entertainment!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Update - I told you about the hunt-club refugee pheasant around here. I have not seen Mr. Pheasant so much since I quit feeding the steers.

I hear him off in the distance crow more often than I see him.

He is either lonely, or hungry. He used to eat corn after the steers. As I said, I am not feeding them anymore. BTW - They taste great!

Well, Mr. Pheasant is visiting the barn lot with my chickens,,, and my dogs.

Rollo sensed Mr. Pheasant this morning and Loki ran him off.

He is back now. It is so hot the dogs are not stirring much. Even the squirrels are safe

Maybe he will be allowed to stay and be the lonely rooster for all my lonely hens..


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Maybe he will be allowed to stay and be the lonely rooster for all my lonely hens..


Get him some girlfriends.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Get him some girlfriends.


He is going to have to rise above his prejudice and bias.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I really need to get some pics...

My wife has been successful in keeping a couple pairs of Rose-breasted Grosbeaks and Baltimore Oriole here this year - first time ever! The past couple weeks we’ve been enjoying watching the parents bring their fledglings to the feeders and teaching them how to feed themselves.

It’s fun to watch - the fledglings can and will feed themselves until Mom or Pop comes around - then they will squawk and flutter their wings like when they were younger to get them to feed them again.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

On Sunday, something we haven't seen before in the woods in front of the house. A flock, of what I think was tuffed titmouse birds, and also some small brown sparrows flying from tree to tree. There were so many ( >20) and so small and way up in the pines, kind of hard to see. DH wondered if they already started migration. I've been reading about it and the little titmice birds stay here so maybe it wasn't them, or maybe they weren't leaving, just visiting a different part of the woods.
I kind of like the mystery to it, I don't need solid answers, but I am sure there are others more well versed in this topic.

Either way I realized, yes, migration south is beginning for some of these mighty little creatures. Can't help but be in awe.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here the titmouse babies have fledged and the parents are bringing them to the feeder teaching them how to forage.
The grackles are usually the first to start gathering to migrate. This is the first year I have seen them at my feeders. 
My House Wren babies have fledged, I got to watch them when I was potting plants a few days ago. 
I also have seen young Red-bellied woodpeckers in my crab apple tree. I don't know if they are eating bugs or sitting there crying for their parents to come feed them.
I watched some young Canadian geese learning how to fly a few days ago. One took a wrong turn and nearly crashed into my parked car. I hope it learns to fly better before they try crossing the interstate.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I have several (20+) greek mullein plants growing out front. Lately the smallest downy woodpecker has been feeding on the seeds. Just now there were 4 of them, what a treat.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am adding water features. Yesterday, an adult roadrunner discovered my newest one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I have several (20+) greek mullein plants growing out front. Lately the smallest downy woodpecker has been feeding on the seeds. Just now there were 4 of them, what a treat.



Oh how cool! I wonder if the birds eat common mullein seeds. That might be why I only ever get a few mullein plants to come up each year.


My neighbor used to have a goldfish pond. She noticed her fish kept disappearing. One morning she saw a Great Blue Heron fishing in her little pond. I have more squirrels than birds using my tub water gardens.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This morning, a black headed vulture with an injured wing showed up at my wildlife pond. I doubt he will survive the night due to the foxes, but at least he is moderately comfortable here. Nature will take its course.


----------



## Juliet Cyrus (Sep 9, 2020)

I have many bird feeders in my yard, It attracts a lot of birds, such as finches, bluebirds, orioles, woodpeckers,...I love upside-down thistle feeders because they create those precious moments for bird watchers. They surely allow finches to show off their ability to do nice acrobats while searching for the best nyjer seed from the thistle tube.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

My nephew is trying to convince me to put up feeders because the people up the road have them. 

The wildest bird I've seen lately was a Northern Goshawk on top of one of my chickens last weekend. The chicken somehow survived. That goshawk is a huge bird. I read they even swoop at humans if they go to close to where they are nesting.

The blue jays have also been very, very active. I suspect they eat the broken (from the car) acorns in the driveway because they are always feeding on something in the gravel.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

I am glad this thread as been resurrected from last spring as it reminds me to be a little more regular on filling the window feeder that gets less used during the summer. Not that the army of Chickadees were slow to invade it when I put a little stale bread in it yesterday but I see my red and white Nuthatches also got their share. I must start to give them all a little sunflower seed but the Chickadees always quickly empty the tray, there must be many cracks and crevices in nearby trees simply filled with seed storage out there by now.....!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was recently given a fruit and nut mix that tasted old. I know the woodpeckers go crazy over old walnuts so I put the mix on the hanging platform feeder to see what comes up. 

A couple years ago I made a log feeder which has been hanging outside empty. I finally got around to mixing some hamburger fat, corn meal, sunflower butter and ghost peppers together to stuff in the holes. 

If my brother butchers any cows this year I'll have to ask him to save some fat for me. Hot pepper suet cakes are getting expensive to buy and they are hard to find. I have bought cheap suet cakes before which I remelted and added hot pepper flakes, some peanut butter and extra sunflower chips. The local squirrel population loves suet cakes and the hot pepper keeps them away.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

So with the temps dropping to typical November cold, things are fairly quiet here in regards to birds. They are still active, but not that active and the early morning in notably quiet. 
We have 6-8 blue jays that frequently visit and I wonder if they live nearby, if they live together, and I wonder about blue jays in general. I keep meaning to do some reading about them. 
The other ones most noticeable are cardinals, juncos, woodpeckers, crows, ravens, hawks and of course, the black capped chickadee.
I love them all.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Cuddle up with a good Blue Jay video


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have Juncos this year and saw a Red-breasted Nuthatch a few days ago.

But I also have a flock of House Sparrows that have to go. They are emptying the feeder and going through a suet cake every couple days. House Sparrows are an invasive species that frequently kills native Bluebirds.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Having recently started filling the window feeder after only an occasional treat put out during the summer my problem is not sparrows but chickadees who seem to have multiplied considerably. As soon as any sunflower seed is avalable there is a constant stream of them apparently taking them away to be stashed in nearby knotholes for future use, its impossible to say how many with the constant stream but I estimate more than two dozen little pigs! My usual winter visitors of red and white Nuthatches, Downy & Hairy Woodpeckers and my window attacking cardinal have occasionally managed to grab a few seeds before it gets emptied by those other thief's. However my Redbellied Woodpecker not seen since spring did drop in to get his share and I managed to get a quick picture of him through the bird splattered window....


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> I have Juncos this year and saw a Red-breasted Nuthatch a few days ago.
> 
> But I also have a flock of House Sparrows that have to go. They are emptying the feeder and going through a suet cake every couple days. House Sparrows are an invasive species that frequently kills native Bluebirds.


We know someone who despises the house sparrows. They lived in the city and had 1 bush next to their porch that was always full of the noisy little creatures. Their solution was to spray them with the hose. Didn't sound like it worked well. The birds always came back. 
Ironically, they've moved to a more rural town now and we giggle at the thought of them waking up to bird song from the forest each day. Hope they aren't still hosing them.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> I have Juncos this year and saw a Red-breasted Nuthatch a few days ago.
> 
> But I also have a flock of House Sparrows that have to go. They are emptying the feeder and going through a suet cake every couple days. House Sparrows are an invasive species that frequently kills native Bluebirds.


I hate those sparrows. We have another bird here too that is a real pest. I always called them rice birds. They are starlings.


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

Rare snowy owl perches on rooftops in Seattle's Queen Anne neighborhood, drawing bird watchers


A rare, seasonal visitor from the Arctic has been spotted on rooftops in Queen Anne.




www.seattlepi.com


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

RobertDane said:


> Rare snowy owl perches on rooftops in Seattle's Queen Anne neighborhood, drawing bird watchers
> 
> 
> A rare, seasonal visitor from the Arctic has been spotted on rooftops in Queen Anne.
> ...


Those have been spotted here on the east coast, as far south as NH coast. I haven't had the opportunity to see one in person. Is this near where you live? Did you have a chance to see the bird?


----------



## RobertDane (Feb 14, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Those have been spotted here on the east coast, as far south as NH coast. I haven't had the opportunity to see one in person. Is this near where you live? Did you have a chance to see the bird?


I used to work in the Seattle area and occasionally I look at the news. Found this article and thought

the owl was gorgeous...Natures colors..While I was up there I got to watch eagles mating right outside

the building..They clasp claws and drift down while whirling around..incredible..


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

It really is so pretty and looks so soft too.

Apparently the eagles don't mind being watched. 😳


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We followed a barred owl through our back woods tonight, at dusk. 

I went out to lock up the chickens and it was sitting on a nearby tree and watching them in their run. When it saw me it flew to a tall white pine and landed in perfect view for me. It was a good size and we made eye contact several times. I waved but it didn't wave back. 😁 It continued to watch my chickens in the run, but from the other side. I locked them in the coop and then went in the house to get DH. We watched it for a bit and then it flew into the woods. I saw where it landed to so we hiked in and watched it again, then followed it further but it flew off further. The black capped chickadees were sounding their alarm. It was epic. Beautiful creature, jet black eyes. Looked soft to touch. 

On another note, the eastern phoebes are back and I am excited to witness more of our summer neighbors arriving. 
I love birds.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Btw - birds don't know about the virus or about racism so that adds a nice peaceful effect.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Btw - birds don't know about the virus or about racism so that adds a nice peaceful effect.


Perhaps not but they sure have a 'pecking order' at the feeder don't they ! My hairy and downy woodpeckers seem to be pretty much at the head of the que here.
Have not seen too many of our summer visitors here yet but they should start showing up in the next couple of weeks.....


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

The woodpeckers gobble down the hot pepper suet as fast as input it out. Lots of robins around and the cardinals have disappeared so spring must be here.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

hot pepper suet ! ? wow I never would have guessed that....

I am not able to feed them because I don't want to attract the larger wildlife, I free range my chickens, that is enough of a draw... if you know what I mean....


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

In the last few days the birds coming to the feeders has all but stopped, dont know why, weather cool but sunny handfull of sunflower seeds in feeder still there 24hrs later. There is normaly a steady flow of Chickadees, Nuthatches, Woodpeckers and a pair of Cardinals in and out, even the robins hopping around on the lawn and building a nest on the front porch just a couple of feet from the front door have not been seen. What gives, I remember seeing a similar situation last year but cant say if it was around the same time, has anyone else seen such a drastic change in behavior in their regular visitors?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Rural Kanuck said:


> In the last few days the birds coming to the feeders has all but stopped, dont know why, weather cool but sunny handfull of sunflower seeds in feeder still there 24hrs later. There is normaly a steady flow of Chickadees, Nuthatches, Woodpeckers and a pair of Cardinals in and out, even the robins hopping around on the lawn and building a nest on the front porch just a couple of feet from the front door have not been seen. What gives, I remember seeing a similar situation last year but cant say if it was around the same time, has anyone else seen such a drastic change in behavior in their regular visitors?



This is very interesting, I'd be curious to know how long it keeps up. I can't say I am experiencing the same. Instead the opposite. I don't feed them, but the birds here are very active and new ones are showing up. The eastern phoebe has been here for weeks and the wood thrush arrived last week.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been able to go a week without filling the sunflower feeders and I am beginning to wonder if the suet cakes will be eaten before they melt from summer's heat.

Right now the bugs are coming out of hiding and plants are growing. There is an abundance of new food available and the birds are able to keep their bellies full without making use of artificial food sources. Also with the warmer weather, birds don't need to burn a bunch of calories to keep warm.

I notice the reduced feeder activity about this time every year. Once nesting season starts the birds will be back, then they bring their young to the feeders. In fall there is a drop in feeder visits again as seeds ripen and insects are slowed down by cooler weather.

Yesterday I still had some Juncos hanging around. Supposedly they nest here but I never see them in the warmer months.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Your explanation makes perfect sense. And also to why I am seeing them more. 

The owl we saw a few weeks ago now has a mate and the two of them have been in our backyard repeatedly now. Both at dusk and early evening and early morning they are most noticeable and their voices are awesome. They are barred owls. They have no care that we stand their watching them. Last night one did this interesting swoop toward the ground but at about 12 feet off the ground it turned and changed directions and did a different swoop - a mating thing? I am still reading to find out...
They literally perch near the coop and watch the chickens in their run. I have taken to locking them in at 4 before dusk because of this but I am well aware they can get taken by anything at any point in time here. We have ermine too. Little weasel so cute and vicious... I digress..


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Yep, Danaus may well be right about the abundance of other foods avalable, for sure the insects are just starting to emerge here (saw my first bumble bee at the emerging flowers yesterday) but most of our summer visitors have yet to arrive. My master check list says that the next week should see them start to show up and should see most of our regulars by 2nd week of May, meanwhile the supply of sunflower seed IS lasting lomger!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Most summer birds eat mainly insects and don't show up in the north until the insects are awake and breeding. Tanagers, phoebes, peewees, warblers and swallows eat mostly insects. Others eat fruit (mockingbirds and catbirds) or feed from flowers (hummingbirds) which are not yet available.

We never have phoebes until May. They might be around but they aren't announcing they have arrived until May.

Right now our most common insects are wasps and bees. There have been a few spiders but the weather is still too chilly for many insects to be active. The cicadas had made their mud tunnels to the surface last week, but the recent return to April weather made them go deeper into the soil. While tilling the garden last week I found only a couple June bugs. In a few more weeks they will be all over the lights that stay on at night.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The family of Ravens that live near me are raising a big family this year, three youngsters following the parents around. Helping my goats clean up their feed tubs. The sparrow that has her nest above the AC unit on my cabin wall, showed up a few days ago and is busy doing spring cleaning, and home improvements.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

This weekend we put up three bluebird houses and plugged up many holes in a couple outbuildings preventing house sparrows and starlings from nesting. The looks on their faces when they returned and went 'I could have swore this was my nest a few minutes ago...'

I torn down a sparrow nest by the gutter of another building and was surprised to see so many of my chickens' feathers.

A pair of Canada geese inhabit our pond, it's pretty neat to watch them and they don't seem too bothered by our presence (though I don't think they're setting yet). Herons, mergansers, a variety of wild ducks, also visit the pond. I'm researching houses for them to see if they'll stay instead of being transients.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A huge flock of swans flew over our house yesterday. One of the biggest I have ever seen. Gorgeous. But they are late this year. As is our spring weather.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have been visiting Swan Haven every spring for 15 years. It really is a magnificent sight. Geese as well.









CBC Yukon - Swan Haven | Facebook| By CBC Yukon


The early warm weather has hastened the journey north for the Yukon's traditional harbingers of spring. Migrating swans are back at Swan Haven, on Marsh...




www.facebook.com


----------



## WinonaRail (May 20, 2020)

I had a pileated woodpecker on one of the suet feeders yesterday. He didn't stay long. I'll catch them out in the yard occasionally but this is the first time I've seen one at a feeder (except on Facebook). Hopefully it will return so I can get a better look!


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

WinonaRail said:


> I had a pileated woodpecker on one of the suet feeders yesterday. He didn't stay long. I'll catch them out in the yard occasionally but this is the first time I've seen one at a feeder (except on Facebook). Hopefully it will return so I can get a better look!


This guy drops in once in a while and 'decorates' the wooden arch leading to our woodland trails, this from about 3 years ago when I managed to get a pic of him.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

WinonaRail said:


> I had a pileated woodpecker on one of the suet feeders yesterday. He didn't stay long. I'll catch them out in the yard occasionally but this is the first time I've seen one at a feeder (except on Facebook). Hopefully it will return so I can get a better look!


Mom has a pair of Pileated woodpeckers that visit her suet feeder nearly every day. They have a nesting cavity in a big tree in a neighbor's yard.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I went out this morning and started feeding my horses and mules. Suddenly there are two adult ravens wheeling and cawing right over my head. I usually throw a few bread crusts or a handful of raisins on the roof of the well house before I start feeding. They were letting me know that they didn't like for me to change the schedule.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

They are back, the sudden absence of our usual selection of feathered friends has equally suddenly turned around with a flood of not only the usual visitors but the first of the summer regulars showing up. The feeder has seen a steady flow of the usual Red and White Nuthatches, the Downy & Hairy Woodpeckers, The pair of Cardinals and the usual steady flow of Chickadees but also some freshly arrived Goldfinches, some Juncos and a clear breasted Sparrow that I could not get a good enough look at to identify but perhaps not one of my regulars.

Ahh, after a couple of days of minus 3 and flurries could this be the true signs of spring?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

The hermit thrush are here. My cat and I are equally as delighted.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

These guys showed up in droves over the past few days


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> These guys showed up in droves over the past few days
> 
> View attachment 95882


I am just seeing this now - 5 months later....
interesting! is that a gold finch? 
we have gold finches year round, supposedly, but the only birds I see in the winter are cardinals, jays, chickadees, crows, ravens.....guess I am not observant enough yet. 

Right now the phoebes are back, stopping by on their way south I am guessing. They were here end of March, built a nest ON a window shutter, raised their babes and seemed to leave. We went from seeing them every day, all day, to nothing. But now they are back and I love them. It's like seeing an old friend and I wish them well on their journey. Mighty little creatures. 
The thrushes have been gone since August and the hummingbirds are gone now too.


I love them all equally and feel blessed to be amongst God's beautiful creation.

As Mary Oliver says: 

“So every day
I was surrounded by the beautiful crying forth 
of the ideas of God,
one of which was you.”


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> I am just seeing this now - 5 months later....
> interesting! is that a gold finch?
> we have gold finches year round, supposedly, but the only birds I see in the winter are cardinals, jays, chickadees, crows, ravens.....guess I am not observant enough yet.
> 
> ...


We call it a goldfinch.

Sadly, as rural as we are, with so many trees and grasses, we do not see a wide variety of birds through the year.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

I have fed the birds for years in my window feeder but this year the squirrels (both black & gray) started emptying the feeder almost as soon as refilled and so I stopped feeding the birds for the summer. I am sure all my regulars are still around in my wooded enclave but I rarely see many of them now, I must get more sunflower seed and start feeding them for the winter when those four legged pests rest for the winter. My cousin overlooking Georgan Bay who feeds the birds regularly has an ongoing war with said pests even going so far as to hang the feeder in the middle of the washline but the squirrels have learned to hang under the line and get out to the feeder …...

Its very hard to 'discourage' a determined a long tailed furry once they find out were there is free food..!


----------

